# Got one today !!!!!!!!!



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks to all the guys on OGF for the advice!

I picked up a friction call this morning. 

Hunted till later in the day. Got the bird at 11:26am

After getting a first response from the box call, I made some soft clucks on the friction call and then just shut up.

Bird was 21lbs and had a 9 1/2 inch beard.


Awesome !!!!


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

THATS GREAT!!!! GOOD JOB!!!! i hope im just as lucky this weekend.


----------



## cutmdown247 (Feb 25, 2008)

congrats..looks like a nice bird!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Gosh man, so lucky. Did you hear anything early on? Or were you hearing gobbles all day?


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

This bird was a total case of beginners luck.

I got the kids on the bus at 8:00am, rounded up my hunting gear then drove to Walmart and bought a Quaker Boy X-Spot friction call.

By the way, they're clearance pricing all of their turkey gear right now. Some really good deals.

I practiced with the call at two red lights on the way to my spot.

Got into the woods and setup to hunt and 9:30am. I heard a bird gobble way off in the distance.

I yelped a couple of times about every 15-20min with no replies until this guy gobbled about 11:15am.

It started to get really windy, and I was begining to regret not getting out at first light.

The only thing that'll top this is my 14yr old calling in his own bird this weekend.

Thanks again for the help guys.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Congrats!!!! I am working on Part 2 of my season tommorrow. I put a decent 16lb Jake in the freezer monday. Now I will be hunting for the Mature Fella. Congrats again on the bird...The friction call IS my best friend in the woods...Well except for my Turkey Killing Super Express Mag...LOL

Great Job,

Good Luck with your boy this weekend!!!!


Hawk


----------



## zap (Jun 5, 2005)

Way to be TMK

....and I don't buy the beginner's luck for a second! You did the right thing the right way at the right time. Not always an easy thing to do when you have a bird out there who seems to be hung up.

Excellent job all around!


Now...your next challenge. Refraining from buying EVERY motherluvin call on the market! I typically carry 6 slate/glass frictions, a pump, a push-button, a paddle yelper, and sometimes I'll even carry a dozen diaphrams. However, I must admit...I've not carried a diaphram in a couple years. When they get close enough to see that movement....they have my location down and are already coming in.

--I think I need a vest with more pockets!


----------

